# Nur Mails von bestimmter IP annehmen -geht das?



## mvausb (6. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das System so konfigurieren, das es für eine bestimmte Domain nur eMails von einer bestimmten IP-Adresse annimmt. Geht das mit ISPConfig-Bordmitteln?

Hintergrund: Ich habe für die betreffende Domain einen externen Gateway-Spam-Filter durch Änderung des MX-Records geschaltet. Nur haben das die Spamversender wohl noch nicht gemerkt, es kommt jedenfalls noch jede Menge Spam durch, d.h. offensichtlich wird der MX-Record nicht gelesen. Jetzt würde ich das gerne so umstellen, das nur noch Mails von der  IP-Adresse des Gateway angenommen werden.

Bin für jede Idee dankbar.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2007)

Generell kannst Du mit ISPConfig alles machen, was mit postfix so zu machen ist. Eine Lösung um für eine bestimmte Domain nur eine IP zuzulassen fällt mir so adhoc nicht ein. Werde nochmal drüber nachdenken oder vielleicht hat jemand anders noch eine Idee.


----------

